# Fenix PD35 "TAC" 2015 (XP-L V5, 1x18650 or 2xCR123A) Review



## candle lamp (Jul 19, 2015)

Fenix has recently released their new tactical edition "PD35 TAC" featuring a new emitter XP-L, higher max. output and addition of tactical user interface from the existing PD35.












Packaging is Fenix's current standard cardboard box, with detailed specification and information printed on the box. Inside, included with the light are user manual, warranty card, product inserts, spare o-rings, spare tail switch boot cover, pocket clip (attached), wrist lanyard, and holster with velcro closing flap.
.
.
*Manufacturer Specifications* from Fenix website and user manual :

• Uses Cree XP-L (V5) LED with a lifespan of 50,000 hours
• Powered by one 18650 rechargeable Li-ion battery or two 3V CR123A Lithium batteries
• 137mm (5.4 in.) Length x 25.4mm (1.0 in.) Diameter
• 89-gram weight (3.1 oz.) excluding battery
• Tactical tail switch, momentary-on function 
• Stainless steel side switch to select output mode under Outdoor mode
• Side switch only capable of mode changing under Tactical mode
• Digitally regulated output maintains constant brightness 
• Low-voltage reminder indicates when battery replacement is needed
• Reverse polarity protection to protect from improper battery installation
• Anti-roll, slip-resistant body design
• Made of durable aircraft-grade aluminum
• Premium Type III hard-anodized anti-abrasive finish 
• Toughened ultra-clear glass lens with anti-reflective coating





.
.

























Like the PD35, the hard (type III) anodizing is a matt black and consistent throughout with no chips or damage of other faults to be found. and anodizing is very good on my sample. Body labels are sharp and clear. Actually labels are not as bright white as some other lights, but those actually help to make them less obtrusive. The clip-on stainless steel clip looks and feels very substantial. It holds onto the light very tightly. The light has anti-roll indentations on the body, but the clip is even more helpful in that regard. 
.
.













You can see how the PD35 TAC compares to Fenix PD32 UE and PD35, in appearance. The light is physically distinguishable from the other models.

The PD35 TAC is slightly shorter than the PD35. The head of the PD35 TAC is shorter than the other lights, but the battery tube is slightly longer. This gives you an extra length to insert the really longer 18650 protected cell comfortably. The PD35 TAC is in keeping with dual-switch concept. But the shape and the material of the side switch have been completely changed. Now the light uses a circular stainless steel switch in the head.

The screw threads are identical in both head and tail region on all lights, and feature a square cut of good quality. Note that the heads, tailcaps and body tubes are physically interchangeable among the three models. However, you can't perfectly (electrically) swap the heads or bodies among the lights , due to the different length of the screw threading region of each light.
I tried out several combinations in exchanging the heads, bodies and tailcaps across the lights, and found the following combinations make the light work perfectly:
• PD35 TAC head + PD32 UE body/tailcap
• PD35 TAC head + PD35 body/tailcap
• PD32 UE head + PD35 body/tailcap
• PD35 head + PD32 UE body/tailcap
• PD35 head/body + PD35 TAC tailcap
• PD35 TAC head/body + PD35 tailcap
.
.





The light has 3 parts (i.e. head, body tube, and tailcap). 
.
.





Like the PD35, there is a removable single-direction clip, attached by default to the tail region of the battery tube. However, since the head and tailcap are reversible on the battery tube, you can switch the direction of the clip by simply exchanging the head and tailcap. There is no risk the light might catch on something and be pulled off. 
.
.





The head has pure cylindrical design with decagonal shape at the side switch (i.e., right under the cooling fins) which provides good grip and anti-roll feature. The head tip has five-point crenellations allowing light to shine through when left placed head down.
There are two cooling fins for heat dissipation on the head. As with the other models, there is a spring mounted on the positive contact board in the head, so flat-top cells can be used in the light. The PD35 TAC has reverse polarity protection to protect from improper battery installation (i.e., the electronics of the PD35 TAC has in-built reverse polarity protection). 

Like the PD35, the light has the dual-switch control in the head and tailcap of the light. but the tactical mode was added to the outdoor mode. On-off (and mode changing under Tactical State) are controlled by the physical tailcap clicky switch, but all mode (and State) switching are done by the electronic side switch in the head. The side switch has good feel for an electronic switch, with typical traverse. It is relatively easy to locate by feel. The side switch gives you a nearly metallic sound, compared to the PD35. 
.
.










The light uses AR coating lens and the purple hue is reflected on it. The aluminum reflector has a smooth pattern. Surface finish on the reflector was perfect from visual inspection. Centering of the XP-L V5 emitter doesn't seem to be absolutely perfect at the bottom of the reflector cup on my sample, but it doesn't affect the beam quality. 
.
.





The battery tube has a plain cylindrical tube design and accommodates either 2xCR123A's or Li-ion 18650 cells. Battery tube is wide and long enough to accommodate wider and longer protected 18650 cells. The diamond-shape knurling is present over body tube. Knurling is of moderate aggressiveness on the body tube. But when combined all the other grip elements (e.g., decagonal shaped element surrounding side switch, cooling fins, clip, etc.), overall grip is good.
.
.





Threads on both ends are well machined square cut, and anodized for lock-out at either end of the body tube. Threads on either ends on the battery tube mate well with the head and tailcap with no issues of cross-threading or grinding.
.
.





The PD35 TAC tailcap is physically indistinguishable from the PD35. The light uses a forward clicky which allows for momentary activation. The rubber switch cap protrudes out the tail end (i.e., the light can't tailstand). The switch has nice stiff tension with average travel. Switch access by finger or thumb is good. There are two holes for lanyard attachment.
. 
.
*User Interface*

The PD35 TAC has the same interface as the PD35 with the exception of "Tactical Mode (State)". There are "Outdoor Mode (state)" and "Tactical Mode (State)". You can switch between them with the electronic side switch in the head easily. To change States, press and hold the side switch for 3 seconds, then the light will flash twice, while the light on. Tactical state came set by default on my review sample. 

1) Outdoor State

Turn on-off by the tailcap forward clicky switch (press-on for momentary, click for locked on). Mode changing is controlled by the side switch in the head. 

Click the side switch to change modes when on. Mode sequence is Eco -> Low -> Mid. -> High -> Turbo, in repeating sequence. The light has mode memory, and remembers the last output mode used when you turn the light off and back on, even after a battery change. 
Note that you cannot set the output level while the light is off. The electronic switch only works when the light is powered on by the tail switch first. As such, there is no standby current in the PD35 TAC.

The “hidden” Strobe are accessed by clicking and holding the side switch for 1 second. A single click on the side switch will return to the memorized output mode in Outdoor State. The light has no mode memory for strobe. 

2) Tactical State

Turn on-off by the tailcap forward clicky switch (press-on for momentary, click for locked on). Note that mode change is controlled by the tail switch only (i.e., you can't use the side switch for mode changing under Tactical State). 

Click the tail switch to change modes when on. Mode sequence is Turbo -> Strobe -> Low in repeating sequence. The light has no mode memory. If you turn it off-on, the light always turns on in Turbo. 
.
.





From left to right, VicLite 18650 (2600mAh) protected, Olight S20 (XM-L2), Nitecore P12 (XM-L2 T6), Fenix PD32 UE (XM-L T6 NW), Fenix PD35 TAC (XP-L V5), Fenix PD35 (XM-L2 U2).
.
.





From left to right, Nitecore P12 (XM-L2 T6), Fenix PD32 UE (XM-L T6 NW), Fenix PD35 TAC (XP-L V5), Fenix PD35 (XM-L2 U2). The head diameter is the same as the PD35.
.
.





The battery tube has a notch on the end where the removable clip can be attached. 
The clip seems to be a titanium-coated stainless steel. As mentioned above, the clip is reversible without removing it from the original position. 
.
.





The PD35 TAC comes with a basic nylon holster with a velcro strap on the head. The light fits in the holster either head-up or head-down. 
.
.
*Measured Dimensions & Weight*




.
.





The entire light's small & clean cylindrical design makes it feel very comfortable when held in hand. The wall thickness of the body is reasonably thick (1.9mm), and the light feel solid. It is good size to hold and can be used as an EDC light. * Overall build quality* is excellent.
.
.
*PWM*

No sign of PWM at any level of the light, leading me to conclude the light is actually current-controlled as claimed. I notice there is no buzzing sound at all output levels.
.
.
*Runtime*





The PD35 TAC steps down on Turbo to High after about 5 mins runtime. This is a timed drop-down considering the battery depletion, not a thermal sensor feature to avoid overheating the light. As with the other Fenix lights, the regulation pattern and runtime efficiency of the current controlled circuit seems excellent.

The above runtime labelled as "Accumulated Turbo" is an accumulated runtime for Turbo output (i.e., the light steps down on Turbo to High after about 5 minutes, and can go back to Turbo by clicking the side switch or turning the light off-on with the tail switch). Regulation is maintained very nicely through Turbo mode on 1x18650 battery. 
I could see there was three times flashing every 5 minutes to indicate low voltage when the battery power is very low.
.
.





Three lights show a similar timed step-down. But it seems the PD35 TAC steps down the latest on Max. output. The PD35 TAC shows excellent efficiency and regulation.
Note that the output of the light is higher than the other lights throughout from start to second step-down. 
.
.





This is the 1 sec sampling frequence for 7 min. runtime scale. The stepped-down time for respective lights is as follows :
• PD35 TAC - 5min 15sec
• PD35 - 5min
• PD32 UE - 3min 10sec
.
.





This is the accumulated runtime graph for Max. output. If all the lights do not step down, their runtime graphs will be like the above. But in this case, it will not be possible for the compact lights to not only maintain the max. output but also to bear up against the heat on 1x18650 cell in a fully regulated pattern for so long without proper cooling the light. Long story short, given the high drive level of the light on Max. output, any kind of the step-down feature is very necessary for small light (i.e., either timed or thermal managed step-down is necessary), in my view. This will give you more efficiency and longer runtime. The PD35 TAC shows excellent efficiency.
.
.





Compared to the other 1x18650 class light, the PD35 TAC shows the awesome efficiency and output. The light is a heavily driven light for this class.
.
.
*Beamshot*

1. White door beamshot (about 50cm from the white door) on max. output on 1x18650 (2600mAh) VicLite protected cell 
- ISO125, F/8.0, 1/25sec, Auto white balance 


















.
.
- ISO125, F/8.0, 1/100sec, Auto white balance


















.
.
- ISO125, F/8.0, 1/800sec, Auto white balance


















.
.
- ISO125, F/8.0, 1/2000sec, Auto white balance



















The light has a middle sized bright hot spot. Its width seems to be a bit wider than the PD35. The hotspot is well focused. A soft corona surrounding the hotspot is slightly yellow. The spill beam width is almost the same as the PD35. Beam pattern is good, free from noticeable artifact. The beam tint is close to neutral white on my sample. In my view, the overall beam tint of PD35 TAC is very similar to the Jetbeam Jet 3M Pro (XP-L).
.
.




.
.




.
.





You can see the side by side beamshot comparisons as shown in the above.
Again, the tint of the PD35 TAC is very similar to the Jet 3M Pro, and close to neutral white. 
.
.
2. 7.0m Indoor Beamshot on max. output on 1x18650 (2600mAh) VicLite protected cell 
- ISO125, F/2.8, 1/10sec, Auto white balance




.
.




.
.
3. 85m Outdoor Beamshot on max. output on 1x18650 (2600mAh) VicLite protected cell 
- ISO125, F/2.8, 1sec, Auto white balance




.
.





Beam pattern is good, with a wider spill beam. The PD35 TAC has resonable throw for the class, given the size of the head and reflector.
.
.
*Overall Impression*
• Build quality is excellent
• Anti-roll indentations on the body
• The light can't tailstand
• Electrical reverse polarity protection function
• Tactical State (Turbo, low, Strobe) is added, but quite distinct UI from Outdoor State
• Mode memory for Outdoor State (except Strobe)
• True flat-top batteries work fine
• Timed step-down feature on Turbo and High
• Output-runtime efficiency is excellent 
• Max. output (Turbo) is unbelievably very high 
• True Moonlight mode is not available
• Low battery warning indication function (i.e., the light blinks 3 times every 5 minutes)
• No sign of PWM flickers at any output modes
• Beam pattern is good, with a wide spill beam
• Yellowish tint is close to neutral white


Fenix PD35 TAC provided by Gooutdoor.com for review.


----------



## Raysbeam (Jul 19, 2015)

Thank you for the great review. My order is placed.


----------



## kj2 (Jul 19, 2015)

Thanks for the review


----------



## candle lamp (Jul 19, 2015)

Raysbeam said:


> Thank you for the great review. My order is placed.



Thanks for the support. Hope you will like it. 



kj2 said:


> Thanks for the review



Thanks. kj2 :wave:


----------



## cp2315 (Jul 21, 2015)

Thank you for the nice review. It was a pleasure to read.


----------



## ven (Jul 21, 2015)

Thanks for the great review


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jul 21, 2015)

Ive had the 3m Pro since its release. It is an outstanding light. To my eyes the TAC and ET T25C2 XP-L V5 then the 3mPro have differing tints. The Jetbeam and ET have the whitest tints I have yet seen out of a light. To my eyes the TAC leans towards the purple spectrum. The ET and 3m Pro have glorious white tints to my eyes as does the the Sunwayman P25C


----------



## candle lamp (Jul 22, 2015)

cp2315 said:


> Thank you for the nice review. It was a pleasure to read.



My pleasure. cp2315! 



ven said:


> Thanks for the great review



Thanks. ven! 



CelticCross74 said:


> To my eyes the TAC and ET T25C2 XP-L V5 then the 3mPro have differing tints. The Jetbeam and ET have the whitest tints I have yet seen out of a light. To my eyes the TAC leans towards the purple spectrum. The ET and 3m Pro have glorious white tints to my eyes as does the the Sunwayman P25C



Thanks for your feedback. CelticCross74! 

You probably have all three lights. The tint of both PD35 TAC and Jet 3M Pro I have exactly looks the same.
My 3M Pro shows slightly purple tint in the spill beam region. In my view, even if they're the same product, the tint can vary depending on the LED.


----------



## hatman (Jul 23, 2015)

Thanks for the detailed review!

Question: I'm confused about the specs on a dealer's site that list the following:



Uses Cree XP-L(V5) LED with a lifespan of 50,000 hours
New Cree XP-L LED provides up to 251% performance boost from XP-G2 LED
Cree XP-G2 first commercially available single-die LED to achieve up to 200 lumens per watt (LPW) at 350mA


----------



## candle lamp (Jul 23, 2015)

hatman said:


> Thanks for the detailed review!
> 
> Question: I'm confused about the specs on a dealer's site that list the following:
> 
> ...



Thanks. hatman!

According to the *Cree's XP-L information*, "The XLamp® XP-L LED is the first commercially available single-die LED to deliver breakthrough efficacy of up to 200 lm/w at 350 mA. The game-changing Cree® XLamp XP-L LED delivers an immediate performance increase of 50% or more as a drop-in upgrade for lighting designs based on Cree’s market-leading XLamp XP-G LEDs".

You will get 199.3lm/W for XP-L V6 (highest Flux Bin) at 0.35A from the *Cree's PCT *(product Characterization Tool).
So 199.3lm/w = 200lm/w at 350mA is resonable, in my view. 

In a same way, you will get 100.8lm/w and 154.7lm/w for respectively XP-G S2 and XP-L V6 at 1.5A as shown below.
So the above "50% or more" make sense to me. 






For "up to 251% performance boost from XP-G2 LED", you will get the similar number when comparing XP-G2's lower Flux bin to XP-L's higher one. But it doesn't seem to be a fair comparison.


----------



## Stefano (Jul 24, 2015)

@candle lamp 
Thanks for the detailed review !


----------



## candle lamp (Jul 25, 2015)

Stefano said:


> @candle lamp
> Thanks for the detailed review !



Thanks for your support. Stefano!


----------



## hatman (Jul 26, 2015)

candle lamp, thanks for all the detailed info!

In your experience, does the TAC version get as hot on turbo as the 2014 PD35?


----------



## candle lamp (Jul 26, 2015)

hatman said:


> candle lamp, thanks for all the detailed info!
> 
> In your experience, does the TAC version get as hot on turbo as the 2014 PD35?



Yes, the PD35 TAC on Turbo gets as hot as the PD35. I had a feeling that PD35 TAC is somewhat hotter than the PD35.
If you feel too hot not to hold the light for hand, just switch down the lower level.


----------



## hatman (Jul 26, 2015)

I wonder if any of the competing models in this class don't get as hot.


----------



## malocchio (Jul 26, 2015)

Great review.....Seems like this torch is very comparable to the Thrunite TN12 2014 light in specs .


----------



## Doheny (Jul 31, 2015)

If the Tactical mode only has Turbo and Low (plus strobe), what does Turbo step down to after five minutes when in Tactical mode?


----------



## candle lamp (Jul 31, 2015)

Doheny said:


> If the Tactical mode only has Turbo and Low (plus strobe), what does Turbo step down to after five minutes when in Tactical mode?


The light does step down to High in tactical mode as well.


----------



## Doheny (Jul 31, 2015)

candle lamp said:


> The light does step down to High in tactical mode as well.



Good to know, thx.


----------



## Doheny (Jul 31, 2015)

candle lamp said:


> The light does step down to High in tactical mode as well.



Good to know, thx.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Sep 1, 2015)

all these cigar tube sized lights get hot and get hot fast. The only one that does not get hot fast is the UC35 due to all the extra heat sinking behind the reflector where the mini USB port is. Still loving my TAC and oddly my Jetbeam XP-L WL-S2.


----------



## smallmagnum (Oct 9, 2015)

Hello candle lamp.
Thank you very much for the detailed review. Due to your review i decided to buy a PD35 TAC, though i allready own the PD32 UE. Yesterday i received it and
immediately tested it indoor and outdoor.

I agree with all your descriptions, with the exception of the side switch in the head. In my opinion this circular stainless steel switch is not easily to locate by feel,
not as easily as the rectangular rubber switch of the PD32 UE.

On a white wall (and only on a white wall) i can see a donut hole in eco mode, which becomes barely visible in low mode, and disappears in all higher modes,
but i have to admit, that i am very sensitive to donut holes. All in all a very good beam and well stepped brightness modes.

Good to know, that i can simply change the direction of the clip by turning the battery tube.
Due to your review now i also know, how the low-voltage reminder works, i couldn't find anything about it in the manual.

I am very satisfied with the PD35 TAC. Thank's again.

Kind Regards from Germany.
Peter, aka smallmagnum


----------



## candle lamp (Oct 10, 2015)

smallmagnum said:


> I agree with all your descriptions, with the exception of the side switch in the head. In my opinion this circular stainless steel switch is not easily to locate by feel,not as easily as the rectangular rubber switch of the PD32 UE.
> 
> On a white wall (and only on a white wall) i can see a donut hole in eco mode, which becomes barely visible in low mode, and disappears in all higher modes,but i have to admit, that i am very sensitive to donut holes. All in all a very good beam and well stepped brightness modes.



As with a lot of side switch lights, it isn't easy to find it by feel in the dark. Instead, the durability of the metal seems to be better. Yes, the side switch is easy to find for the PD32UE, thanks to big rubber material and embossed logo. 
Within 4~5cm distance, the donut hole on echo and low mode against only a white wall is visible to me.

Thanks for your detailed feedback and support. Peter!


----------



## CelticCross74 (Oct 15, 2015)

Here is the TAC lighting up my backyard quite well as well as being so bright against the back of my house one cannot make out many details.












Amazing light easily north of 1000 lumens.


----------



## wytstang (Oct 15, 2015)

Awesome review and great back yard shots, I really can't wait for mine to arrive and blast it on the hunting club.


----------



## Not Hot (Oct 15, 2015)

I purchased the Fenix PD35 TAC prior to reading your review.

One issue is the subtle molding of the side switch. In full darkness or with gloves it becomes vague and difficult to sense.

Thanks for your excellent review!

mtg


----------



## candle lamp (Oct 15, 2015)

CelticCross74 said:


> Here is the TAC lighting up my backyard quite well as well as being so bright against the back of my house one cannot make out many details.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow! I like your green lawn as well as nice beamshot. 



wytstang said:


> Awesome review and great back yard shots, I really can't wait for mine to arrive and blast it on the hunting club.



Thanks. Hope you will like it.



Not Hot said:


> I purchased the Fenix PD35 TAC prior to reading your review.
> 
> One issue is the subtle molding of the side switch. In full darkness or with gloves it becomes vague and difficult to sense.
> 
> ...



Ah! I see. I agree with you. I've found that it's difficult to find the side switch by feel with glove in the dark. I think the side switch which is embossed with some pattern (or figure) would be better. Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Oct 15, 2015)

I thought the TAC was blinding before but now in a CR123 experiment I put a pair of fresh Titanium Innovation CR123's in my TAC and the output has gone from ridiculous to insane. The protection circuits on the Titaniums have a lower threshold before they trip and they seem to handle how hot the light gets extremely well. The above shots I took in my backyard was with a 3600 mah Orbtronic 18650. Have since bought some new Keeppower 3500mah 10amp 18650s that seem to crank 3-4 amp lights to their fullest and at the same time drain slower than even the 3600mah Orbtronics I have. Only power source I have not tried in the TAC are 2xRCR123's. Going by Selfbuilts PD35 review I am assuming the TAC just like the original "850" PD35 crank to their utmost maximum on 2xCR123's. I do have 2xRCR123's to experiment with and will try. 

I do not have any testing equipment all my observations are by the seat of my eyeballs. One day I hope to copy Selfbuilts perfect light box. I will say that with 2xCR123 Titaniums the spill from the TAC is damn near equal to the hotspot. Am testing a fresh(exp date 2025)batch of 12 Titanium Innovations CR123's across a few lights against my incoming factory fresh Panasonic CR123's. The difference in output and ability to handle heat by these Chinese Titanium CR123's is unlike anything I have seen from any other CR123. Will update post when my back ordered Panasonics arrive.


----------



## KeepingItLight (Oct 16, 2015)

CC, I'd keep an eye on those CR123A batteries. Checking the product page at Battery Junction, I see they are spec'ed for the same 1.5A maximum continuous discharge as most other CR123A batteries. When you run your *Fenix PD35 Tac* on turbo, you are almost certainly exceeding that spec.

The same web page states that the PTC High Current Discharge Protection only kicks in at 5A. By the time that works to limit current, you are well beyond the rated capability of the battery.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Oct 16, 2015)

thanks for the advice KeepingItLight! I am indeed aware that I am pushing the TAC and the old "850" PD35 to their limit using these Titanium cells or any other CR123. This is all an experiment to see if there is any real performance difference between the Chinese Titaniums and the more expensive US made Panasonics. I do realize the possibility for the cells to burst in gas and flame is there. Once again I am no battery expert by any means.

I know this is a very basic question but from what I understand the TAC and PD35 are 3 amp lights? Am I incorrect in thinking that two 1.5 amp cells together makes for 3 amps? Or is it the two 3 volt cells together in the TAC push 6 volts to the driver but still only 1.5 amps? I knew the series/parallel math awhile ago but have completely forgotten it. I do know that my new 3500mah 10amp Keeppowers feed lights whatever amperage they need easily and so far the 3500mah Keeppowers have held their charge better than any of my dozens of other 18650's. Once my CR123 experiment is over my TAC and PD35 will get the 3500mah Keeppowers. 

I have these Titanium cells in 5 lights right now and so far they crank all of them to what looks like as high output as they will go. Just put a set of them into my MH20 and once again I see a visual difference in output from the 3600mah Orb I had in it. I know the CR123's wont last as long as 18650's but for now none of the lights in this experiment have melted down and none of the cells have burst etc.

I expect the incoming Panasonics to have sudden step downs at max output when their PTC trips. In the end this is all to find out which CR123's are best for my TX25C and 2014 TK22. The output difference in the TK22 was the most startling of the bunch.


----------



## KeepingItLight (Oct 16, 2015)

In series, the voltage of two cells adds, and the same current runs through both batteries. Thus, the driver sees 6 volts (before the batteries sag).

Off the top of my head, I believe you are correct about emitter current. Roughly speaking, an XM-L2 or XP-L needs about 3 amps in order to produce 1000+ lumens. You can check that on the Cree data sheets.

Emitter current, however, is not the same as battery current. On one side, a driver has an input voltage and current. On the other side, it has an output voltage and current. 

Now we get into territory where I am not knowledgeable. I believe the forward voltage of, say, an XP-L, is around 3.3 volts. That is the output voltage. We estimated output current above, at about 3 amps. We know that 2xCR123A (before sag) gives 6 volts. That is the input voltage. What we don't know is the input current. 

Without trying to put a number on it, let me suggest that a typical driver won't need 3 amps from the batteries in this circumstance. My guess, however, is that it will need more than 1.5A! Probably, we are in the neighborhood of 2-2.5 amps, but that is only my wild, seat-of-the-pants guess.

Instead of guessing, of course, what we need to do is to measure the current. This is especially important because we have seen evidence in highly driven flashlights that CR123A batteries often exceed the maximum continuous discharge currents they are designed for.

By the way, CR123A can be used safely in all of the flashlights you mention. The trick is keep them on medium and low. It is only the highest modes that pull too much current.


----------



## jdl2 (Nov 13, 2015)

Great review. Thx!
jim


----------



## CelticCross74 (Nov 14, 2015)

been running this fantastic TAC off of 2xCR123's since I got it and so far no problems. It cranks. This is one bright light! I wish I had a light box to get some measurements. I will also say that the TAC devours CR123's on high and turbo. I got a couple boxes of Titanium's and Panasonics just to test how well they do across a few lights. I would guesstimate the TAC is pushing 1100 lumens OTF off of 2xCR123's. Am once again impressed by Fenix build quality. In hand feel of the TAC is top notch. Anodizing is excellent as usual for Fenix. Actually grown to like the TAC mode as I dont exactly live in a good neighborhood.

I will once again state that in my great CR123 experiment (Chinese vs US) putting Titaniums into my 2014 TK22 produced a startling increase in output. Also have Titaniums in my "850" PD35 and it does produce a visible increase and yes I know I am pushing the lights to their limits...will attempt better TAC shots later finally got my old Canon G10 dialed in for better beam shots.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Nov 19, 2015)

more TAC goodness


----------



## Archangel72 (Nov 24, 2015)

Nice review. I was thinking this was in my wish list but I just checked NOPE its the PD40.. guess I gotta do more surfing see if I can dig up a review on that light.


----------



## Octavian (Nov 25, 2015)

Good review  

I ordered the PD35 XM-L2 U2 (promotional price 50 $) but instead I receive PD35 TAC (same price  )

Hope to make some pics side by side with Nitecore EC20, but I already notice that the light is a little warmer, overall is more bright (hell is bright !! ) hot spot is more diffuse, get hot later than EC20. I like a lot the 500 lumens level! First level at 1-2 lumens would be nicer...but nothing is perfect


----------



## Burgess (Nov 25, 2015)

Great Review here !


Thank you for your Time and Effort here !


lovecpf
_


----------



## KeepingItLight (Nov 26, 2015)

CelticCross74 said:


> I will once again state that in my great CR123 experiment (Chinese vs US) putting Titaniums into my 2014 TK22 produced a startling increase in output. Also have Titaniums in my "850" PD35 and it does produce a visible increase and yes I know *I am pushing the lights to their limits*...will attempt better TAC shots later finally got my old Canon G10 dialed in for better beam shots.
> 
> [Emphasis added.]



Nice pics!

You are amazingly knowledgeable and experienced. I would say, however, it is the batteries rather than the lights that you are pushing to their limits. I know that's what you meant. 

In case some readers do not already understand what you are talking about, check out this thread detailing what can happen when you use CR123A batteries at current levels that exceed what they are rated for.

Titanium Innovations CR123A Vents with Smoke


----------



## Octavian (Nov 26, 2015)

At 3,8V (even with a good IMR 18650) can not maintain the ~1000 lumens.

I use IMR 2x18350 configuration, good runtime, full power to the end.

CR123 not recommended at this power...


----------



## CelticCross74 (Dec 6, 2015)

had the TAC since it came out so had it long enough to compare a couple cells. On high and turbo the TAC devoured the Titanium Innovation CR123's in short order although the Titaniums performed well right out the box. Then fresh Panasonic CR123's went in it and they lasted a good bit longer. Now on fresh Duracell CR123's. Also ordered a bunch of Keeppower and Orbtronic new 3500mah GA's and freaking love them. Once the Duracells die Ill throw in a GA. Still do not know enough about 18350's or a reputable source for non xxxFire brands.

The TAC is my 6th 35 (PD/UC) light and the in hand feel of the TAC is the best out of all of them. TAC is noticeably the shortest of them all with the best switch access. Output out of the TAC is very high. Threw in a new 3500mah GA just to do it and visually see no difference from 2xCR. Took awhile to get used to the TAC mode but did. The XP-L LED just for some reason looks so much brighter than the others.


----------



## Octavian (Dec 19, 2015)

I use 18350 IMR from Efest (red) 800mAh and Xtar 850mAh.
Constant output (also on turbo) till the batts are empty. The only thing noticed is that on 2x18350 all my flashlights get warm quicker.


----------



## Milw light (Dec 25, 2015)

Excellent review, I would only add that on my Tac you cannot let up completely on the button when switching in Tac mode & although working well you cannot be 100 percent sure to find strobe or low....at least with my light. We have cold weather here & this is used on my bike, with 45 minutes of run time on Turbo there is no heat in the head that I can feel. This is a nice light.


----------



## MISS DIVA (Dec 30, 2015)

Big thanks to Candle Lamp for such a detailed review, I also appreciate the info on the different types of batteries. As a newbie, I need to make sure that I'm up to speed on such matters.


----------



## wolfgaze (Jan 3, 2016)

Question - how long do people feel this model will remain the most current for the PD35 line? Will there likely be a 2016 update? 

I'm really not in need of another flashlight (as I'm sure many of you can relate to lol), but I'm contemplating ordering this model... Not sure if I should wait until later this year to see if Fenix releases anything new that might suit my interests... Looking for another 18650 compatible light... 

Thanks!


----------



## ven (Jan 3, 2016)

Got to be a 2016 version, probably at a guess their best seller or at least best seller in their 18650 range!

Not sure where they can go within reason though,xhp35(is that an upgrade though? or more a side ways...... )........even the original and 2014 hold their own imo.


----------



## BGater (Jan 4, 2016)

wolfgaze said:


> Question - how long do people feel this model will remain the most current for the PD35 line? Will there likely be a 2016 update? I'm really not in need of another flashlight (as I'm sure many of you can relate to lol), but I'm contemplating ordering this model... Not sure if I should wait until later this year to see if Fenix releases anything new that might suit my interests... Looking for another 18650 compatible light... Thanks!


I got this light on a black friday sale, and have been using it daily. Im using panasonic protected 3400 18650s. This a very long battery and I was supprised to see it fit just fine. The low could be a bit lower, but it has worked fine so far and not destroyed my nite vision. Only big problem I have found is im constantly fumbling to find the side switch. Most times I just keep pressing the side of the light while rolling it till the brightness changes. Maybe its just cold hands and cold light this time of year, I just cant feel the switch. With gloves on, forget it. Something like the TN12 side button would be nice. Overall I would def buy it again. For an EDC type flashlight it cranks out a ton of light when you need it.


----------



## wolfgaze (Jan 4, 2016)

BGater said:


> I got this light on a black friday sale, and have been using it daily. Im using panasonic protected 3400 18650s. This a very long battery and I was supprised to see it fit just fine. The low could be a bit lower, but it has worked fine so far and not destroyed my nite vision. Only big problem I have found is im constantly fumbling to find the side switch. Most times I just keep pressing the side of the light while rolling it till the brightness changes. Maybe its just cold hands and cold light this time of year, I just cant feel the switch. With gloves on, forget it. Something like the TN12 side button would be nice. Overall I would def buy it again. For an EDC type flashlight it cranks out a ton of light when you need it.



Thanks for sharing your experience with this light... I just recently got an Olight S2 Baton which also uses a side switch... I noticed in some reviews individuals were reporting having problems feeling the side switch with their hands - and I could see how that might be an issue... What I found works well is to position the pocket clip in such a position that your hand can use it as a reference point for locating the side switch. So you will know when grabbing the flashlight by the feel of the position of the pocket clip that you will have to alter its orientation in your hand (spin it) and then you will know exactly where to feel for the side switch... Hope this helps...


----------



## BGater (Jan 5, 2016)

Thats what I probably need to do. I took the pocket clip off because it would sometimes get caught on the holster while trying to slide the light back in. I always carry this size light on my belt. The clip does make for a great alignment reference point.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jan 10, 2016)

am now through experimenting 2x power source with the TAC. Now have a fresh Keeppower 3500mah 10amp GA in it. With the GA power source the light does not get as hot as on 2x sources yet seems just as searingly bright. Battery life is MUCH greater on the GA cell. This new GA cell is no joke. I feel I am getting the utmost performance I can out of the TAC on this new cell. Ive got some 3600mah cells to play with as well will try them next. Have the new 2016 PD32 on order and cannot wait to compare it to the TAC....


----------



## Octavian (Jan 11, 2016)

At ~3,8V (if you have a luxmeter) will not have same brightness as with 2x18350...
Yes, the hot is bigger with 2x18350 on turbo mode, but this is because on 2x18350 can maintain a full voltage more time than with 1x18650.

All my flashlights which support 2x18350 are hotter on turbo mode after 3-4 minutes than with 1x18650 configuration, but only because the power light is constant on 2 power sources (is my supposition) 

PS: I love my PD35 TAC  , in this moment is the most insensible flashlight when the voltage drops below 3,8V ( PD35 best, Nitecore EC20 good, Olight S30R Javelot-the most sensible to voltage, suitable for 2x18350 config.)


----------



## jdhermit (Jan 11, 2016)

Celticcross- do/did you have a PD32UE and would you say there's a large difference btwn that and 35TAC? 
Brightness? Throw? Color? 

Love my PD32UE, but if this is substantially brighter...

Thanks!


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jan 11, 2016)

I had the 32UE long ago. Took it to a party one night to show it off. Put the light down for a moment turned back around and it was gone. Going by memory yes the TAC is absolutely brighter by a good margin. Its the tint that is vastly different. The UE had a nice neutral tint the TAC is a searingly bright white.


----------



## Lucent (Jan 12, 2016)

Hello,

Do you know -what material the reflector is made from?

Thanks


----------



## candle lamp (Jan 13, 2016)

Lucent said:


> Hello,
> 
> Do you know -what material the reflector is made from?
> 
> Thanks



It's aluminum. I know all reflectors of the PD series are made of aluminum.

Welcome to CPF! :welcome:


----------



## Ahmet (Feb 12, 2016)

Hi, I am looking green filter flashlights for hog hunting. 
fenix pd35 the appropriate for  night boar hunts? 
Fenix AOF-S green filter and red filter is compatible with fenix pd35 tac for night boar hunts? thanks.

this product: http://www.fenix-store.com/fenix-aof-s-filter-adapter/

I apologize for mistakes.
my language Turkish


----------



## CelticCross74 (Feb 12, 2016)

Fenix TK32 purposely meant to be mounted on a long gun. Pressure switch available for it as well


----------



## Ahmet (Feb 12, 2016)

Fenix Tk32 Colored LEDs: just 66 Lumens. This very low bright. insufficient to search for the pigs


----------



## Milw light (Feb 18, 2016)

I have quite a few hours on the Tac, it is used on my bicycle with the Fenix mount. What I have found is the end button will not take constant switching in Tac mode. I burnt out one end cap & the 2nd was starting to fail. I switch between Turbo & strobe when I ride at night. I now use outdoor mode & that electronic switch will take the constant turbo to strobe switching. Probably only affects me.


----------



## blanex1 (Feb 28, 2016)

vary nice review,i have had my 1st fenix PD35 about one year now,and i think its one grate flashlight,all the modes work vary well on this PD35,so if the PD35 tac is anything like my 1st one! i'll have anther thank you.:thumbsup:


----------



## Stefano (Mar 1, 2016)

I received my PD35 TAC today
Compared to my PD35 (year 2013 - 850 lumens) it looks much brighter
It looks beautiful but they are perplexed the metal button (button that changes the levels) has a slight lateral movement, I wonder if this is normal.
Can anyone answer this?
The torch seems bright but has a slight donut hole at the center of the spot, are undecided whether to return it.
Thanks


----------



## Stefano (Mar 1, 2016)

Stefano said:


> I received my PD35 TAC today
> Compared to my PD35 (year 2013 - 850 lumens) it looks much brighter
> It looks beautiful but they are perplexed the metal button (button that changes the levels) has a slight lateral movement, I wonder if this is normal.
> Can anyone answer this?
> ...




Tonight I tried the flashlight a long time.
The donut hole is visible only using the flashlight on a white wall (at home) using the torch outside everything is all right.
The tint is better than my old PD35 that has a little greenish.
In the darkness the metal button that changes the brightness levels can not be found easily, maybe it was better if it was higher but I do not think this is a big problem, for my use the tactic interface is perfect
I like the dual interface, I think Fenix did a good upgrade, but I would like a PD35 with neutral tint!
I made a little video where I compared the two torches, it becomes interesting only after the 04:30 minute

PD35 TAC XP-L vs PD35 XM-L2 850 lumens (year 2013)


----------



## candle lamp (Mar 2, 2016)

Stefano said:


> It looks beautiful but they are perplexed the metal button (button that changes the levels) has a slight lateral movement, I wonder if this is normal.
> Can anyone answer this?
> The torch seems bright but has a slight donut hole at the center of the spot, are undecided whether to return it.
> Thanks



Mine also has a slightly lateral movement on the side button. The donut hole can be seen on the white wall at a close distance.


----------



## Stefano (Mar 2, 2016)

candle lamp said:


> Mine also has a slightly lateral movement on the side button. The donut hole can be seen on the white wall at a close distance.




Thanks for info !


----------



## Octavian (Jun 5, 2016)

CelticCross74 said:


> am now through experimenting 2x power source with the TAC. Now have a fresh Keeppower 3500mah 10amp GA in it. With the GA power source the light does not get as hot as on 2x sources yet seems just as searingly bright. Battery life is MUCH greater on the GA cell. .....................


Please take a look to bellow link (pictures are not edited, camera on manual mode with fix settings), PD35 TAC with fresh 18650 (IMR Efest purple 3100 mAh) and with 2x18350 (Efest red, both cells at 3,7V).
There is a noticeable diference...I think 1200 lumens on 2x18350 configuration for sure...this is also what my eyes see.

For me is one of the best EDC lights because of the 4th level, 500+constant lumens, this is what I want to see from many other EC lights, a good *constant* amount of light.

800-900-1000 lumens are just for impresion to this lights...not so usable

http://s280.photobucket.com/user/ra... 18350vs18650_zpshjsf4rxt.jpg.html?sort=2&o=0


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jun 6, 2016)

I clicked your link Octavian. The photos show a TK75 standing on its head. I will take your word for it and give the 2x18350 red Efest a shot.


----------



## vadimax (Jun 6, 2016)

Octavian said:


> Please take a look to bellow link (pictures are not edited, camera on manual mode with fix settings), PD35 TAC with fresh 18650 (IMR Efest purple 3100 mAh) and with 2x18350 (Efest red, both cells at 3,7V).
> There is a noticeable diference...I think 1200 lumens on 2x18350 configuration for sure...this is also what my eyes see.
> 
> For me is one of the best EDC lights because of the 4th level, 500+constant lumens, this is what I want to see from many other EC lights, a good *constant* amount of light.
> ...



If I understand properly 3.7V is a storage voltage for Li-Ion batteries. Fully charged is 4.2V.


----------



## Octavian (Jun 6, 2016)

CelticCross74 said:


> I clicked your link Octavian. The photos show a TK75 standing on its head. I will take your word for it and give the 2x18350 red Efest a shot.



Take a look after the K60 (is an Acebeam K60  )...the wall is visibly brighter


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jun 7, 2016)

oh the wall okay. Took another look and do not see much difference but am going to get a pair of the red efest 18350's anyway. Are these efest cells protected or flat tops?


----------



## Octavian (Jun 7, 2016)

Unprotected, IMRs button top.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jun 8, 2016)

I cannot seem to find these cells. Illumn is sold out of them. Oh in an effort to make my TAC tailstand I switched the rubber boot with one from the new Armytek lights. It almost worked. Switch action is alot better though.


----------



## Octavian (Jun 8, 2016)

When you succeed to make it tailstand, please explain the procedures  I will send you some beers (for me is a huge minus) .

Regarding IMRs 18350, Efest reds indeed I don't think they produce any more, but you can find Efest Purple 18350 700mAh button top.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jun 8, 2016)

I found the red flat top efests! In order to make the TAC tailstand I am going to have to use the short rubber boot I took out of my 2016 PD32 which would make the switch far to stiff. I am happy with the AT boot on it though it is an improvement oh the stock boot.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jun 11, 2016)

Octavian my red unprotected flat top efest 18350's will be here on Monday. Cannot wait. Have many lights to try them out in.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jun 13, 2016)

well I got the red efests and tried them out in the TAC. Very noticeable increase in output! It also got to hot to hold in like 30 seconds so I took the red efests out. Chose another candidate for them carefully and put them in my XB-H Predator and the increase in max output is well over 100 lumens. The visual difference from the GA cell I had in it to these is very clear. I bought 6 more of these cells


----------



## 4g63 (Jun 19, 2016)

This is a great review. I'm considering getting this light and when I saw this thread it definitely made the decision easier! Thanks to all who posted!


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jul 2, 2016)

Can anyone confirm that the low voltage warning indicator works on 2x RCR 16340?


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jul 2, 2016)

nope. The TAC technically is not meant to take 16340's. From what I could dig up it only works on 18650's and 2xCR123 sources. I tried 2x16340's in the TAC and although there was an output increase the light got scalding hot in seconds. The lights low voltage sensor is not meant to work with 2x16340's.


----------



## candle lamp (Jul 21, 2016)

Thanks. adamlxr!

:welcome:


----------



## Chevy-SS (Jul 22, 2016)

Damn fine review! I am gonna go order one of these right now, as I recently lost my beloved PD31. 

My main gripe with many on the Fenix lights is the reverse-clicky that they so often use. I love the forward-clicky UI on this PD35 TAC.

Thanks again for taking the time to compile and post this review. Well done!


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jul 22, 2016)

Had the TAC since its release and no matter the power source it is utterly blinding on max. Maybe its me but it is literally hard to look at on max in some situations. The new PD32 is the the bees knees though


----------



## candle lamp (Jul 23, 2016)

Chevy-SS said:


> Damn fine review! I am gonna go order one of these right now, as I recently lost my beloved PD31.
> 
> My main gripe with many on the Fenix lights is the reverse-clicky that they so often use. I love the forward-clicky UI on this PD35 TAC.
> 
> Thanks again for taking the time to compile and post this review. Well done!



I'm sorry to hear you lost your PD31. And thanks for your support. Chevy-SS!


----------



## Jonnieb (Jul 26, 2016)

Chevy-SS said:


> Damn fine review! I am gonna go order one of these right now, as I recently lost my beloved PD31.
> 
> My main gripe with many on the Fenix lights is the reverse-clicky that they so often use. I love the forward-clicky UI on this PD35 TAC.
> 
> Thanks again for taking the time to compile and post this review. Well done!



Yes, excellent review. I just purchased one of these for my brother, and he loves it!


----------



## Octavian (Aug 21, 2016)

CelticCross74 said:


> well I got the red efests and tried them out in the TAC. Very noticeable increase in output! It also got to hot to hold in like 30 seconds so I took the red efests out. Chose another candidate for them carefully and put them in my XB-H Predator and the increase in max output is well over 100 lumens. The visual difference from the GA cell I had in it to these is very clear. I bought 6 more of these cells


Like I told you .. 
Without any laboratory measurements, it's clearly brighter on 2x18350.
Indeed does get hot earlier on turbo, but for demonstration, is totally crazy  
In level 4 I didn't notice a difference in temperature 1x18650 vs 2x18350. 
All my flashlights get hot earlier in 2x18350 configuration (I use a lot in Olight M22, Olight S30 Javelot, Eagletac T200C2 - here 2x16340) .
Of course you don't get the runtime like on 1x18650, but is ok, full led power to the end of batteries.

PS: you must see the Fenix LD50 in 4x18350 configuration  300 or 400 lumens difference for sure . But yes, also this flashlight became hot (very hot) earlier in this config than on 2x18650 (anyway this flashlight became hot on level 4 even with 2x18650) but the amount of light is crazy 

Sorry for post delay.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Aug 24, 2016)

running the TAC on an unprotected GA and for some reason it gets warm but not hot its strange but the light still cranks like crazy. An LD50 in 4x18350? eeeyow!


----------



## Octavian (Aug 28, 2016)

Yes, all my flashlights became a little hotter with 1x18650 unprotected (I use Sony VTC4 or Efest purple unprotected ) I can not measure the amount of light comparing with 18650 protected, but I think most of 18650 protected are not able to deliver full voltage which is need it...maybe this is the reason why the flashlight is a little warmer with unprotected, it can deliver the necessary voltage.
The difference is easy to see in *HKJ* tests, same cell protected and unprotected, always the protected cell give less voltage under the same load (for 1x18650 flashlight I follow the 3Amps curve) which in 1x18650 flashlight is very important ! 0,2-0,3 Volts can make the diference of 100-150 lumens.

This is a reason why I don't like so much the protected cells in 1x18650 configuration, at 3Amps (a value which many flashlight use in max power) the voltage drops quickly.

I made a test, protected (Panasonic 3400mAh) at 3,9V have same brightness like unprotected (Sony VTC4) at 3,7V. 
At the same voltage 3,7V the protected cell give less power to flashlight.

The benefits we all know for protected cells, I use them also because of the good safety (sometimes when I play with flashlights and I drink few beers I forget to shut them down ) . . It happened few times when protection circuit do the job and shut down the cells 

Anyway, even with unprotected IMRs (Efest red 16340) I didn't "succeed" to broke them even if the flashlight stop working (on Eagletac T200C2 and on Nitecore EC1) , I don't know how are other IMRs , but this Efests are very hard to broke them )


----------



## Saddlerman (Aug 28, 2016)

Great review as allways ,new here but have been reading a lot of your reviews :twothumbs


----------



## CelticCross74 (Aug 28, 2016)

the TAC is no joke. Being able to get to strobe so quickly is awesome


----------



## candle lamp (Aug 28, 2016)

Saddlerman said:


> Great review as allways ,new here but have been reading a lot of your reviews :twothumbs



Thanks for your support. Saddlerman! 
Welcome to CPF world. :welcome:



CelticCross74 said:


> the TAC is no joke. Being able to get to strobe so quickly is awesome



Exactly right!


----------



## Newlumen (Aug 28, 2016)

CelticCross74 said:


> the TAC is no joke. Being able to get to strobe so quickly is awesome



Totally agree.. I want to do runtime on the pd35 tac in high mode. My multi meter broke. Anyone know where i can order $10 multi meter??


----------



## RemcoM (Aug 29, 2016)

Does the PD35 TAC, blind other people, when mounted on a bicycle? On max/turbomode?

I want order this, to have a very good bikelight. 

What is the kcD?


----------



## CelticCross74 (Aug 29, 2016)

on max the TAC will absolutely blind or dangerously distract oncomers. As a bikelight only run it at a medium mode at max you may blind someone into an accident.

CD is 12-13500


----------



## Octavian (Aug 30, 2016)

RemcoM said:


> Does the PD35 TAC, blind other people, when mounted on a bicycle? On max/turbomode?
> 
> I want order this, to have a very good bikelight.
> 
> What is the kcD?


I don't know if can blind, but I can confirm that is very disturbing in high mode (500 lm) and turbo. Even the cars from the oposite way make flashes if I'm on 500 lm or on turbo (on turbo with fresh cell is crazy bright ) .

I use it on the bike on level 1,2 and 3, level 3 is enough for most of the roads on bike. When I go on dirty road, level 4 (500 lm) is absolutely enough to have a clear vision on the road. 

PS: well...sometimes I put two flashlights on the bike (Fenix PD35 and Nitecore EC20) total crazy when both lights are on max mode :naughty:


----------



## flips712 (Sep 7, 2016)

Hi Octavian,

If you could only choose one for outdoor use would you go with the Fenix PD35 or the Nitecore EC20? I've been eyeing both of these to use for late night runs to illuminate areas in the distance on a long kinda creepy dark street. Thanks!


----------



## PDXBG1521 (Sep 17, 2016)

Received the light, love it so far except for 1 UI issue. Getting to the strobe feature isn't as quick or intuitive as I found with the Olight M20. 

In tactical mode: full click turbo/off/strobe/off slow, under stress this isn't very intuitive (practice I guess)
In Outdoor mode: each click cycles thru each brightness and strobe is activated by the side button. The side button is too difficult to reach went in a thumb-on clicky position. 

In the OlightM20 the side button is the default strobe button regardless and its under the index finger not the pinky

I know its nit picky and not something I will have to often but after having the Olight it is noticeable. Otherwise I love the light. The quality is excellent. For self defense the size is great for EDC and use as an impact weapon but immediate access to the strobe is critical, having to click it 2x to get there is not ideal. 

More as I get used to using it and practice with the UI

Primary use will be for FF/EMT, have had occasion for the strobe to come into play.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Sep 22, 2016)

no need to full press your way to turbo in tactical mode. Half pressing to it then full clicking to lock on is all you need to do.


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Nov 6, 2016)

When using a Panasonic 3400mah Protected batteries, i noticed that the pd35 tac won't go on turbo mode. No visible changes on high and turbo mode when at 3.8v. Do i need to buy unprotected ones like the vtc5? Is this normal for the light won't go up turbo when it drops at 3.8v?


----------



## EPVQ30 (Mar 6, 2017)

since this light is coming up on 1.5 years old. does anybody know if there is an update version in the works? regardless i don't know how much more the upgrades could be possible. but you never know! thank you.


----------



## benjimon (Mar 17, 2017)

The runtime graph. You manually turned each light back up to turbo after 5 mins and it thermally regulated the output? 

Would you recommend doing this after the step down from high to med?


----------



## candle lamp (Mar 29, 2017)

benjimon said:


> The runtime graph. You manually turned each light back up to turbo after 5 mins and it thermally regulated the output?
> 
> Would you recommend doing this after the step down from high to med?


 
As I mentioned in my review, the light steps down on Turbo mode after 5 mins runtime. It's the timed drop-down feature. In my view, there will be no step-down on High mode.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Mar 31, 2017)

I think what would be nice if there is a XHP50 Hi version of this light, since it was mostly designed for general purpose, having an XPL Hi emitter would be more ideal if it was designed for throw. Is there indeed a 2017 version of this light in the works? Been holding off purchasing this light as this point. 

Thanks.


----------



## Rastapopolis (Oct 13, 2017)

Fulaeetoy said:


> When using a Panasonic 3400mah Protected batteries, i noticed that the pd35 tac won't go on turbo mode. No visible changes on high and turbo mode when at 3.8v. Do i need to buy unprotected ones like the vtc5? Is this normal for the light won't go up turbo when it drops at 3.8v?



I use Panasonic NCR18650B 3400mah batteries in my PD35TAC and turbo mode works fine even below 3.8v. Do you know if you have the light in tactical or outdoor mode?


----------



## mikem65d (Nov 17, 2017)

Got into lights again after venturing into other hobbies so just wanna say hi.
But what got me here was the fascination with Chinese ebay wonders..............15,000 lumens for 10 bucks and that includes 2x 18650 batts?....LOL, OK i'll bite.
Really not bad for what it is, but alas i got smart and read here for a couple weeks and bought the Fenix PD35 TAC.
Received it tonight and now i'm hooked again. And now i really know how many lumes the ebay wonder is.........15,000?...ha, more like 200 comparing to the Fenix.
This light as everyone else has already mentioned is just plain insane.
Doesn't stop there though does it.
The TK47 is on it's way now along with an E25UE and not sure what else i will spend green on over the weekend....You guys are great.

-mike


----------



## LAMPARITA (Feb 4, 2018)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:.............


----------



## jel999 (Apr 19, 2018)

BGater said:


> I got this light on a black friday sale, and have been using it daily. Im using panasonic protected 3400 18650s. This a very long battery and I was supprised to see it fit just fine. The low could be a bit lower, but it has worked fine so far and not destroyed my nite vision. Only big problem I have found is im constantly fumbling to find the side switch. Most times I just keep pressing the side of the light while rolling it till the brightness changes. Maybe its just cold hands and cold light this time of year, I just cant feel the switch. With gloves on, forget it. Something like the TN12 side button would be nice. Overall I would def buy it again. For an EDC type flashlight it cranks out a ton of light when you need it.



I find it helpful to have the pocket clip pointing towards the switch as it makes it easier to feel for the clip & just follow it down until you get to the side switch. 
All in all a fantastic light with the usual Fenix build quality. Is this the best 1x18650 flashlight ? There are plenty of newer competitors but does newer necessarily equate to better ? I'll keep my PD35 Tac thanks.


----------



## oldrifleman (Apr 29, 2018)

jel999 said:


> I find it helpful to have the pocket clip pointing towards the switch as it makes it easier to feel for the clip & just follow it down until you get to the side switch.
> All in all a fantastic light with the usual Fenix build quality. Is this the best 1x18650 flashlight ? There are plenty of newer competitors but does newer necessarily equate to better ? I'll keep my PD35 Tac thanks.


I have 3 of these, two of the newest version and one older model. I really like them, especially For the price. I think they offer a great value, I keep them handy loaded with 18650 cells.


----------



## hulk2k18 (Oct 31, 2018)

I really like the feature set of the light, but is it still worth considering with all the new stuff that's come out more recently? Is there a PD35 Tac v2 on the horizon?

I'm weighing this against a UC/PD 35 v2, Streamlight Protac 2L-X, and Olight M2T


----------



## CelticCross74 (Nov 14, 2018)

I have had the TAC since it first came out and I near never use it for some reason. I have the PD35 V2.0. THAT is an awesome light. IP68 rated! The UC35 V2.0 is just as good and is ALSO IP68 rated even with the mini USB port flap open. Slight ergonomic differences put me in the PD35 V2.0 camp. As for TAC V2.0 if it does not come out during the remainder of 2018 then I doubt there will be one.


----------



## Ric1964 (Mar 6, 2021)

Hello all,
great review, I got this light and really like it. Bought it from ebay but didnt come with a battery so Im looking for an extra battery and wanted to know if a 5000mah battery would be ok? The one battery I did have is a Garberiel 18650 4000mah but looking on their site they now have the 18650 3.7v 5000mah. 
I dont want to burn up the light so I thought, what better buys to ask than here lol.
Thanks in advance.


----------

